# Meet Julio: Kool-Aid Drinker



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyoen else seen this dork? If I was majoring in communications, I would learn how to construct a sentence.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I did, didnt even click on the link...I knew who you were talking about...what a fucking loser! if he was still putting happy meals in a bag after 4 years then he is either a complete moron or retarded because he shouldve been in a managment program after a year or two....maybe too many bong breaks?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was happier not knowing there was a Kool-Aid Julio.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I was happier not knowing there was a Kool-Aid Julio.


+1, what a douche.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It looks like Julio got one hell of a sugar rush from all that Kool Aid.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I was happier not knowing there was a Kool-Aid Julio.


+2 I thought KA-J was an urban legend


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Who is willing to bet how well this simpering idiot is known to the P.D.'s where he lives.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

lol someone get this kid his meds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Did he say he wanted to be a DICK jockey ????????? He sure did a good job of riding Mr President's dick !!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*A picture of Kool-Aid Julio and a video from our most famous paper hat, Peter Griffin.*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

video pulled...what a shock.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I remember Julio! A couple of friends of ours made a song one day they were with, 

"Me and Julio Down By The School Yard"


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> video pulled...what a shock.


Fairness Doctrine


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> video pulled...what a shock.


Still works for me.


----------

